# Car rental in PV



## ElbyMann (Jan 19, 2019)

My wife and I are wanting to rent a car for 5 weeks in Puerto Vallarta. The "name" rental companies appear to have good rates, but when we showed up to get a car, the liability insurance tripled the rental rate. Is there anywhere we can rent a car for a reasonable rate? Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ElbyMann said:


> My wife and I are wanting to rent a car for 5 weeks in Puerto Vallarta. The "name" rental companies appear to have good rates, but when we showed up to get a car, the liability insurance tripled the rental rate. Is there anywhere we can rent a car for a reasonable rate? Thanks!


 I don't know what plans you have for the rental, but often it is possible to rent a car and driver for less than a car. Then you have no concerns about insurance, parking or other car related hassles. Find a taxi driver you like, get the phone number and keep him (it is generally a male) on call with a daily rate for whole days where appropriate.


Edit: Also, I assume you are aware of the gas situation in Mexico at the moment.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ElbyMann said:


> My wife and I are wanting to rent a car for 5 weeks in Puerto Vallarta. The "name" rental companies appear to have good rates, but when we showed up to get a car, the liability insurance tripled the rental rate. Is there anywhere we can rent a car for a reasonable rate? Thanks!


No. That is just the way car rentals are advertised in Mexico. Full coverage is always advised and costs that much but will keep you out of jail if you have an accident no matter if it is the other drivers fault. Foreign credit cards that cover liability in Mexico are no help to pay anything on the spot. You will feel better taking the full coverage while driving around. Don't opt for cheaper alternatives is my advise to you. Enjoy Puerto Vallarta and it's environs.


----------



## ElbyMann (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks very much, Tundra. We are living in a little village about 45 minutes out from town, so having a on-call driver isn't very practical. Hoping we can find a lower-cost rental company, or some other option.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

45 minutes in which direction? There is a car rental place in Bucerias called Gecko car rental. By all accounts nice guys, I think one is Canadian. They even pick people up from the airport in the rental car. Have no idea of their rates, but I'm sure you can find them with a Google search.


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

surabi said:


> 45 minutes in which direction? There is a car rental place in Bucerias called Gecko car rental. By all accounts nice guys, I think one is Canadian. They even pick people up from the airport in the rental car. Have no idea of their rates, but I'm sure you can find them with a Google search.


Totally agree, Gecko is the only car rental place here that has never had a complaint.


----------

